# Máy lạnh áp trần dùng cho không gian trần cố định



## lanthchau (22/1/22)

Bạn đang cần lắp máy lạnh âm trần cho không gian của mình nhưng không may rằng, không gian trần của bạn lại cố định và không thể lắp được. Bạn không cần qua lo, vì giải pháp hoàn hảo dành cho bạn chính là lắp* máy lạnh áp trần*.










Có thể nói máy lạnh áp trần là một sản phẩm “con lai”, do hình dáng và thiết kế của nó là sự kết hợp giữa *máy lạnh treo tường* và *máy lạnh âm trần*, đây là một sản phẩm hoàn hảo đáp ứng được nhu cầu của “trần chết” nhưng lại quá rộng để có thể lắp được treo tường.










Việc lắp máy lạnh áp trần là giải pháp hoàn hảo cho những không gian có trần nhà cố định, trần đã đóng la phông hoặc tường cao cấp. Được thiết kế gắn áp sát trên trần nhà giống với máy lạnh âm trần cassette nhưng không gắn chìm vào trong la phông trần mà lắp nổi toàn bộ thân máy ra ngoài. Máy lạnh áp trần mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cao với kiểu dáng thon gọn kiểu sang trọng phù hợp với nhiều kiểu không gian nội thất như căn hộ cao cấp, văn phòng, quán ăn, quán cafe, hội trường, showroom,quán bar, rạp chiếu phim,..


*I. Lý do cần chọn máy lạnh áp trần cho không gian.*

- Không gian bị giới hạn bởi “trần chết”.

- Không gian quá rộng không thể lắp máy lạnh treo tường.

- Quá hẹp để chọn được máy lạnh tủ đứng.

- Chiều cao không quá sâu để lắp được kiểu biến tấu của máy lạnh âm trần.

- Cần một giải nhanh và hiệu quả chứ không cần phải tốn thời gian chờ đợi.


*II. Đặc điểm thu hút của máy lạnh áp trần.*












- Thân mỏng với dòng khí rộng và hoạt động êm hơn các dòng máy treo tường.

- Quạt thiết kế mới tạo ra luồng gió êm hơn.

- Độ ồn thấp, đảm bảo không gian yên tĩnh khi sử dụng.

- Lắp đặt, bảo dưỡng dễ dàng.

- Mặt nạ có cùng kích cỡ cho mọi công suất đảm bảo tính thẫm mỹ cho mọi công trình.


*III. Các thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần hiện nay.*

*1. Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin*

• Công nghệ: Nhật Bản

• Sản xuất: Thái Lan

• Thời gian bảo hành: 24 tháng

• Công suất và giá tham khảo tại: *Máy lạnh áp trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*


*2. Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech*

• Công nghệ: Nhật Bản

• Sản xuất: Thái Lan

• Thời gian bảo hành: 24 tháng

• Công suất và giá tham khảo tại: *Máy lạnh áp trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*


*3. Máy lạnh áp trần Toshiba*

• Công nghệ: Nhật Bản

• Sản xuất: Thái Lan

• Thời gian bảo hành: 12 tháng

• Công suất và giá tham khảo tại: *Máy lạnh áp trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*


*4. Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura*

• Công nghệ: Nhật Bản

• Sản xuất: Malaysia

• Thời gian bảo hành: 12 tháng

• Công suất và giá tham khảo tại: *Máy lạnh áp trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*



*⇒⇒* Mỗi hãng sẽ có những ưu điểm riêng, tùy thuộc vào yêu cầu, các tiêu chí phù hợp với không gian sử dụng để đưa ra quyết định xem lựa chọn sản phẩm nào. Nếu có thông tin gì thắc mắc, hãy gọi ngay vào Hotline 0911260247 để được Mr Luân tư vấn tận tình và miễn phí 24/7 nhé!



*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu *là đơn vị chuyên phân phối, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tất cả các hãng trên thị trường điều hòa hiện nay, cam kết chính hãng 100%, giá siêu rẻ cạnh tranh tại miền nam. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất theo số lượng đơn hàng qua thông tin:
*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...iai-phap-hoan-hao-cho-khong-gian-tran-co-dinh*


----------

